# New Golfer



## bJordan87 (Mar 19, 2008)

hey, im 6"1 180lbs, and just started playing golf a month ago. last week i purchased a set of adams golf spin control irons. i purchased the "golf for dummies" dvd and through watching that and going to the driving range 2-3 times a week i have developed a pretty dencent iron stroke. with my 6 iron im am hitting it a straight 185 yds about 80% of the times. Alot of the people at the driving range tell me that im a natural at the sport but im thinking that i should still get some professional lessons. what would be the best thing to learn first whenever i take lessons?


----------



## skeener (Mar 11, 2008)

Well thats starting out pretty good.. I normally only hit my 6 iron about 170yds but I never use my 4-7 irons.


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

Best thing to learn is the fundementals first, the grip, address, stance and posture


----------



## skeener (Mar 11, 2008)

stevel1017 said:


> Best thing to learn is the fundementals first, the grip, address, stance and posture


Very true.. and just remember that you rarely ever get a good drive out of the Happy Gilmore approach.


----------



## bJordan87 (Mar 19, 2008)

Ok, thanks for the advice.


----------

